# 642 vs 642 Lady Smith ???



## mattyd (May 18, 2008)

Friends- I am trying to find out what is the differance between the two models? The LS has "Lady Smith" engraved on the side and wood grips. I can't see how that is really woth $150 more. IS there anything about lighter trigger pull etc..something on the indside that makes differance? Thanks.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

All the Lady Smiths are suppose to have a lighter trigger pull, fancy stocks, and the name engraved. They come off a different line at the factory and they spend more time fitting them. There' the $150.00 difference.


----------

